# cleaning / sanitizing



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I not only sanitize with campden before using equiptment, I sanitize
when I am done too, a trick I have is I hang my hoses and auto siphon
on my fan and let it blow the hoses and siphon till its dry inside, no
moisture, no growth, probably works best in the winter due to low
humidity. I poke the ends into the fan cover so the air blows into them
to dry the inside.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 6, 2005)

Inormally just shake everything out best I can and put it all up. Not going to be anything growing in or on K-meta. moisture.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 15, 2005)

If you find the need to blow-dry the hoses, (I don't) make sure you don't use compressed air from a compressor. There is residual oil, water, and internal crud in the tank that would be detrimental to your wine and *"and your system."*


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

Good point, Joe. Good advice.


----------



## StFrancis (Apr 4, 2020)

Anything additional of which to be concerned re: bottling during a pandemic?


----------



## JohnT (Apr 5, 2020)

I clean equipment after use and I sanitize my equipment prior to use.


----------



## bstnh1 (Apr 5, 2020)

JohnT said:


> I clean equipment after use and I sanitize my equipment prior to use.



I do the same. Never had any issues.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 5, 2020)

Same here. Hot water rinse to clean, then sanitize with KMeta spray prior to use.


----------

